# This is my last week of work - retirement is finally in sight!



## Larryh86GT (Apr 25, 2011)

This Friday will be my last day of gainful employment. After working for the last 46 years since enlisting at 17 in 1965 and the last 14 years spent at my present company I am finally retiring. At last some time to relax, do what I want, enjoy spending more time with my 2 year old grand daughter, garden and putz around in the yard, read the of the 200 or so books I have stockpiled while sitting the shade on my deck with a cold brew, make more wine, and have the chance to get the sail panels, the oil pan, the head liner, the sunroof tracks and gasket replaced on the Fiero (and other little odds and ends done) and probably hang out more on the forum.
Whew.... 
Larry


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2011)

U R lucky. I don't see that in my future...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah me neither - I will work until i throw craps...


----------



## robie (Apr 25, 2011)

Good for you, Larry. I won't be but a couple years behind you. I am so looking forward to doing something different with my life. I'll stay busy for sure, but hope to be doing something different for a change.

Godspeed, man.


----------



## Mikael (Apr 25, 2011)

congrats larry!...but you forgot to mention one thing?....wine making and drinking!!!!!


----------



## jtstar (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats don't forget to drink that there wine you plan on making


----------



## Dugger (Apr 25, 2011)

Way to go Larry - 46 years, wow, you've earned it! Retirement is great and there's certainly lots of things to do.
Enjoy!


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats and thanks for helping us keep safe in the USA.

Enjoy the grand kids. Looking back I wish I had spend more time with mine. They'd probably love to help you make wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations! Enjoy yourself and have fun!


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Apr 25, 2011)

Seems like I got a lot more done around the joint when I was working, now time flies by and nothing gets done very fast. Wine making has been a great addition to my hobbies. I am also doing some volunteer work almost full time paying back for all the great hunting and fishing times I had. I am more busy now than when I was working. Or is it because I have aged and time is really flying...........Have a great retirement and jump on your most ambitious and physically demanding idea's first. First thing I did was build a new home from the ground up, acted as the general contractor and did all the things I could to save money, great project, built the way I wanted at half the cost or less..........go get em while you can and enjoy....


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats Larry!

Enjoy doing whatever you want to do. You have certainly earned it!


----------



## Flem (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations Larry. Enjoy you're retirement.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 25, 2011)

Good for you Larry. Choose to do what you want not what you need to do.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh Larry I ran into a friend of your's and she was asking...


----------



## Julie (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats, I'm looking at another 5 years, hopefully it goes fast but then again I don't want my life to go that fast. I''ll wait. 

And I am looking forward to seeing you more on here, that is definitely a bonus


----------



## Julie (Apr 25, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Oh Larry and ran into and friend of your's and she was asking...



For crying out loud Dan she doesn't need some plumbing done, she needs some landscaping done to get rid of those corn rows and rebuild the landscape that is sliding down the hill!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2011)

I was hoping to find one Larry would be able to keep up with.


----------



## Julie (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, ok then.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 25, 2011)

Well right now I sure don't want to take on more than I can handle.


----------



## lloyd (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope your horizons Expand with your free time and your creativity too. Congratulations.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 26, 2011)

Larryh86GT said:


> This Friday will be my last day of gainful employment. After working for the last 46 years since enlisting at 17 in 1965 and the last 14 years spent at my present company I am finally retiring. At last some time to relax, do what I want, enjoy spending more time with my 2 year old grand daughter, garden and putz around in the yard, read the of the 200 or so books I have stockpiled while sitting the shade on my deck with a cold brew, make more wine, and have the chance to get the sail panels, the oil pan, the head liner, the sunroof tracks and gasket replaced on the Fiero (and other little odds and ends done) and probably hang out more on the forum.
> Whew....
> Larry



I hope you enjoy your new freedom! 

Thank you for your service! It is much appreciated!


----------



## J-Gee (Apr 27, 2011)

Larry....congratulations on your retirement!


----------



## PPBart (Apr 27, 2011)

I retired about a year ago at age 61. It took a few months to adjust, but I love it! Lots more freedom to do what I want, whether it's sleeping late, playing with the grandkids, travelling with family or road trips on my Harley, working in my wine and wood shops or garden or yard, or picking off items from the "honey do" list.

Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Randoneur (Apr 27, 2011)

I retired a couple of years ago. Got a call to action one day out of the blue....now I work by contact and have a good business going and work more than before I retired -------THIS IS A WARNING - DON'T RETIRE, YOU DON'T HAVE TIME FOR IT!!!


----------



## Wiz (Apr 27, 2011)

Larry, congratulations. We retired when we were 60 and we moved to Costa Rica when a recession hit the U.S. in 2003. We arrived 2 weeks before our twin grandkids were born down here and survived 2 years before S.S. kicked in at 62. Now have all kinds of time for wine making (and drinking) that I was never was able to do on the U.S.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the kind thoughts folks. The fellows at work had a retirement party for me tonight. Pizza, wings, salad, pop, cake. A nice spread. It was kind of funny because I ended up being the only one working while every else ate. But my gift from everyone was a very generous gift certificate to my local wine making supply store. Boy,they know me eh? Time to get that corker I've been eyeing..


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats to you Larry. I dont forsee it in my future unless its the one I dread when or if my back ever does give out!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 29, 2011)

So if I've got a few things that need to be done, who do I talk to, your wife? I'm sure there is already a list a mile long of things that need to be done. It's likely that other people have been "planning for your retirement" far longer than you have.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 29, 2011)

I punched out at 703PM tonight and became officially retired. Shook hands with the guys, got misty eyed and left the building.


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2011)

[email protected]@D 4 U ! ! 

Time to      

Did I say


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2011)

Are you ready for NO days off ? ?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats Great Larry. Stop by the chat room some night and the drinks for you are free the rest of the month. We got a new fruit press there, you may want to come in and meet her!


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2011)

Drinks (BEER & WINE) is always FREE here !


----------



## Flem (Apr 29, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Thats Great Larry. Stop by the chat room some night and the drinks for you are free the rest of the month. We got a new fruit press there, you may want to come in and meet her!



Larry, Keep in mind that tomorrow is the last day of the month.


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats on the retirement. I have 13 yrs to go!! We visit Tonawanda area when visiting hubby's kids... in Lancaster.

Sleep late... it will be hard at first... extra cup of coffee on the deck... relax a bit before you start "the list"....

Thanks for serving us all in the name of freedom.

Debbie


----------



## Randoneur (May 1, 2011)

Enjoy your retirement!!!!!!!!


----------



## bdcl1977 (May 1, 2011)

I retired 2 years ago and I have not missed going to work at all. I hope it works as well for you. Now your function is to spoil the grandchildren even more, you now have more time to plan, plot and scheme. 
Be Happy
Jim


----------



## SBWs (May 1, 2011)

Congrats, now you get to work for yourself. Good Luck!


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 2, 2011)

Today is day one of retirement - Over the weekend it felt like it was a 3 day weekend. I slept in til 830 this morning when the phone rang and it was my son congratulating me on making it to retirement. I think I can get the hang of this...


----------



## Randoneur (May 2, 2011)

You've seen the ad where the guy skips his pager or cell phone out to sea --- do that with the alarm clock!!!


----------



## docanddeb (May 2, 2011)

WOO HOO!!

You've mastered retirement!! Congrats!! Now do it again tomorrow!

Debbie


----------



## rocket man (May 3, 2011)

Man I envy you. I have at least 2 or 3 years till I can retire. Sure looking forward to it though.


----------

